# Rogue and pacman yeast



## peas_and_corn (19/1/14)

A few years ago wyeast released pacman yeast as a limited release. I loved it, and like a crack addict being cut off from their dealer, when it wasn't available I couldn't deal with it. I've heard that rogue uses pacman yeast, and I've considered culturing the yeast from their bottles.

So the question is: do they use pacman for bottle conditioning, or is a different yeast used for the bottling phase? 

[Citation needed]


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/1/14)

Very interested about this too. My first brew was a dead guy ale clone (which if it ferments as much as I'm predicting, might actually end up closer to a double dead guy in abv%). We used us05 but Would love to do it with pacman!


----------



## Judanero (19/1/14)

I've seen on American home brew supply websites (Midwest supplies etc) Pacman being available, is it available in Oz anywhere?

I know Marks Home Brew had it a while ago ~ 12 months but haven't heard or seen it since.


----------



## hoppy2B (19/1/14)

Ask your local home brew store if they can get it in for you?


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/1/14)

hoppy2B said:


> Ask your local home brew store if they can get it in for you?



Impossibe. It was a limited release for home brewers. Teases.


----------



## barls (20/1/14)

I've still got a few viable cultures of it


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/1/14)

If anyone needs someone to contribute to an order, I would want some!


----------



## 2much2spend (21/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> If anyone needs someone to contribute to an order, I would want some!




+1 to that


----------



## Judanero (21/1/14)

I would buy 5 packs


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (21/1/14)

Back to the original question, are Rogue beers bottle conditioned? I don't remember ever seeing yeast in them, but I haven't had a rogue for a little while...


----------



## Samuel Adams (21/1/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Back to the original question, are Rogue beers bottle conditioned? I don't remember ever seeing yeast in them, but I haven't had a rogue for a little while...


Yes, I definitely remember yeast in their beers. 
The website tells you which beers use Pacman but doesn't specify whether that is the bottle conditioning yeast.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/1/14)

I know dead guy does and that's one of my favorite beers. Should we see if we can do a bulk buy?


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/1/14)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Back to the original question, are Rogue beers bottle conditioned? I don't remember ever seeing yeast in them, but I haven't had a rogue for a little while...



Their bottle yeast is very sticky and sticks to the bottom of the bottle, it's easy to think they don't condition.


----------

